# What is your New Year Resolution?



## frozenstar (Dec 29, 2009)

In a few days, we will say goodbye to 2009 and welcome 2010. 

I am sure that most of us here have a New Years Resolution for 2010. 

Share your thoughts?


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm going old school and I'm losing weight. I managed to gain 20 pounds from this time last year. I think I know why though.

Epic M&M's purchases aren't going to help me.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Dec 29, 2009)

I hereby publically announce my resolution not to eat brussel sprouts or asparagus in 2010.


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 30, 2009)

Send them to me. I love the both of them. I honestly don't know which I like better.


----------



## granite-girl (Dec 30, 2009)

Euuwww Brussel sprouts !  I think my sister was eating those the other day.  Little round green things ?
My resolution is to .... oh my list is too long & I don't have time- which is one of my resolutions, find more time


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Dec 30, 2009)

I'll trade you , TxBuilder...

5 pounds of Brussel Sprouts for 5 pounds of M&Ms.


----------



## Plumbing And Lighting (Dec 31, 2009)

I have no resolution, but happy new years to all.


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 31, 2009)

Resolve to have no resolution?


----------



## frozenstar (Jan 6, 2010)

My new year's resolution includes the following:
- Lose weight. Healthier lifestyle.
- Earn MORE. Spend LESS. Save MORE.
- Learn more.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jan 6, 2010)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> I'll trade you , TxBuilder...
> 
> 5 pounds of Brussel Sprouts for 5 pounds of M&Ms.



Absolutely not. I'm out.


----------



## travelover (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm gonna find out where the electrons go when I delete something on my computer. Somewhere out there is cyberspace there has gotta be a mess of  'em.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm gonna try to stop hoarding garbage.  Or, at least, hoard less garbage in 2010.

I'm gonna try living life to the fullest in 2010.  I'm gonna go to the hospital and tell them I swallowed a ping pong ball just to see if I could do it.  That should be fun.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 6, 2010)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> I'm gonna try living life to the fullest in 2010.  I'm gonna go to the hospital and tell them I swallowed a ping pong ball just to see if I could do it.  That should be fun.



Let me know how that works out for ya. (wheres the popcorn smiley TX?)


----------



## checkitjess (Feb 12, 2010)

it's been years since i make my new years resolution...because i realize that i still do or i can't help it, do the things i promise i wont do anymore...so i decided not to make one...just live the way that i wanted too...

chinese new year is also fast approaching...kong hei fat choi...:


----------



## the_duke (Feb 13, 2010)

My main resolution was to save more money, get healthier and lose weight.  Already down 18 lbs this year in a matter of 6 weeks basically!  Cheers!


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 13, 2010)

With lifting and cardio, in three years, I have gotten stronger at the rate of 1% per week.
Then* I* will be the Governator!

Another resolution is not to be like
Collyer brothers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm going to diet and exercise so I can get back to my original weight...

8 pounds, 6 ounces.


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 16, 2010)

LOL. Back in Streaking condition eh?


----------

